

Anil Potti posts restored to Retraction Watch following false DMCA claim - tokenadult
http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/anil-potti-posts-restored-to-retraction-watch-following-false-dmca-claim/

======
leeb
I have to thank whoever posted the first article about Anil Potti/Retraction
Watch - I've found the site to be fascinating.

Will also point out that Anil contacted the owner of the site, Ivan, and
claimed that he had no involvement in the original retraction request.
[http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2013/02/17/anil-
potti-t...](http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2013/02/17/anil-potti-tells-
retraction-watch-he-wasnt-behind-dmca-takedown-notices-of-posts-about-him/)

------
ComputerGuru
Google has been ignoring my requests for reinstatement of content removed as a
result of a false DMCA request. They used to be very good about it (this has
happened before) and would email to ask for clarification. It's been 2+ months
and several "reinstatement requests" later, and still no go.

